# V12L celestion speakers?



## jcbakz (May 27, 2010)

edit: posting question here. hey guys sorry for bumping this but Im really confused here. on the spec sheet it says that the G12L's (which are V12L's) are 25watts but on the 4x12 cabinet it says power handling is 200watts - 100watts/side so each speaker should be 50watts/side am I correct? the v12l's are custom made for crate though...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2010)

A quick search seems to say that they were custom made to Crate's specs by Celestion. I recommend you e-mail both companies to see what they were most likely modeled after.


----------



## jcbakz (May 28, 2010)

okay. waiting for they're replies...


----------



## jcbakz (May 30, 2010)

any info, reviews with these speakers is really a big help...


----------



## jcbakz (Jun 1, 2010)

got a word from dr. decibel on celestion.com heres his message:
" Thanks for the pics. These are G12L&#8217;s but a special version for Crate with a green chassis. The G12L is like a Greenback but with a smaller magnet. Attached is the brochure info for the G12L which is the same as your speaker."


----------



## jcbakz (Jun 6, 2010)

replace or save?


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

does it sound good? that's all you need to worry about.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jun 6, 2010)

jcbakz said:


> replace or save?



Well, all you need to know is there in that manual. Compared to the V30, your V12L's have less mids and not as strong low end- not to mention speaker break up is greater due to lower wattage. If those properties will compliment your tone, then you're good


----------



## jcbakz (Jun 6, 2010)

sorry for all the noobish questions guys Im kinda new to having the right equipment (that will last) I'v stop on playing guitars for almost 6 years but before that all I had was a epi, boss gt and a cheap solid state amp.



budda said:


> does it sound good? that's all you need to worry about.





JPhoenix19 said:


> Well, all you need to know is there in that manual. Compared to the V30, your V12L's have less mids and not as strong low end- not to mention speaker break up is greater due to lower wattage. If those properties will compliment your tone, then you're good



im such a noob on reading manuals 
it does sound trebly and I noticed that this speakers has low mids that i have to tweak the eq on my 5150 L:7 M:6 T: 5/ 4.5 but this is on low volumes coz I cant get pass the lead post gain on 1 and a half or the neighbors will be bashing on our phones  but anyways im still using my stock pickups on my 1527 i think this plays a big part on the trebly thing...(waiting for my BKP MM's)

edit: behringer bg412s cab with jensen speakers any good compared to the v12l's? thinking of replacing my cab since there is a cheap sale here...


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jun 6, 2010)

jcbakz said:


> sorry for all the noobish questions guys Im kinda new to having the right equipment (that will last) I'v stop on playing guitars for almost 6 years but before that all I had was a epi, boss gt and a cheap solid state amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's cool. 

Trying out the behringer cab might not be a bad idea, but the perception I have is that Celestions are better than Jensens, and that your current cab would be better. I could be totally wrong, though.


----------



## jcbakz (Aug 17, 2010)

hey guys sorry for bumping this but Im really confused here. on the spec sheet it says that the G12L's (which are V12L's) are 25watts but on the 4x12 cabinet it says &quot;power handling is 200watts - 100watts/side&quot; so each speaker should be 50watts/side am I correct? the v12l's are custom made for crate though...


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 17, 2010)

Either A) the watt rating written on the cab is peak watts (the absolute most it can handle), or B) those aren't the original speakers.


----------



## jcbakz (Aug 17, 2010)

hmm... it should be it's original speakers. I showed dr. decible photos of the cab with the speakers. could it be that these are 50watts coz these are g12l copies designed for crate and not exactly the g12l?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 17, 2010)

that's entirely possible- in fact, highly probable. Either way, cranking 100 watts per side won't kill them unless you do something crazy like crank your low end.


----------



## jcbakz (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for your inputs jp...
so I went to my tech and asked him about this. he said you can measure the wattage of the speaker through the size of the magnet.
when he measured it (width and diameter), it was 1/4 less (diameter) compared to a 100watt speaker magnet and thicker for a 25watt (width) so it should be 50watts.
I hope the my tech was right


----------

